# Are you consciously aware . . .



## Dayvo (19 Aug 2008)

. . . of (nearly) everyone (pedestrians, motorists, 'normal' riders) looking at you as you ride/roll/drive passed?

Following on from Shaun (the sheep administrator's request for us to dive head-first into a section we are unfamiliar with - and I know *NOTHING* about recumbents), I was wondering if anyone is self-conscious about riding their chosen mode of transport, as it is still, IMO, an unfamiliar sight on the paths roads!

The recumbent cyclists I've seen have always looked very stern, and even though being a cheery fella meself, I fail to attract a wave/nod/or smile back.

What are you thinking about that occupies your thoughts? Probably the same as the rest of us - whatever that might be.

This is a question more out of curiosity than anything else.

Happy cycling!


----------



## Riding in Circles (19 Aug 2008)

I always give other cyclists a wave or a nod, often as not it is not returned, we get a bit more reaction than most but it is hardly life altering, on the other hand we are generally a lot more comfortable on our journey and can look around and enjoy the view more. Try one sometime.


----------



## CopperBrompton (19 Aug 2008)

Hard to be unaware, given the number of comments the TRICE attracts. :-) I'm still not 100% used to teenagers saying 'Cool!' and meaning it, though!

Ben


----------



## Andy in Sig (20 Aug 2008)

I always give a nod and smile.

Yes I am aware of people looking at the recumbent as they are still a relatively rare sight. Often when the circs allow e.g. while having a coffee or waiting for a train an "upright" cyclist will come over and grill me about it and then they usually end up deciding that they want to go for a test ride on one.


----------



## byegad (20 Aug 2008)

Yes a fair amount of reaction is normal. I'd guess around 10 times what you get on an upright. Nearly all of it is positive, you do get the odd bunch of silly school kids who laugh but so what?


----------



## arallsopp (20 Aug 2008)

One other thing worth bearing in mind...

I'm a friendly sort that waves at other A2 drivers, says 'good morning' to dog walkers, smiles at checkout staff, and always waved from my DF to other cyclists.

Being only a few weeks into recumbent ownership, there's nothing I'd love more than to wave at other cyclists, but until I've got the hang of steering in a straight line (whilst waving with one arm, and looking in an alternate direction to the way I'm travelling) I'm restricted to a grimace of concentration and the faithful "motorcyclist's nod".

Feel kinda bad when someone waves me and I can't return the favour. Maybe I'll mount a big foam hand instead of the customary flag.

Personally, a 'hello' and a 'ding' on the bell seem to work, but I need a bit of practice to have my hand (if not mouth) in the right place.

A.


----------



## Arch (20 Aug 2008)

I suppose I'm aware of attention, but it doesn't bother me at all really - only sometimes when you get buttonholed and someone wants to talk for ever and you want to get off home...

In France it was great, 9 of us, we got waves, shouts, "allez" and "chapeau" and all that. That's a good way to start breaking the language barrier, trying to explain a recumbent in schoolgirl French!

As for motorists looking at me, I'm only too pleased if they notice me!


----------



## Night Train (20 Aug 2008)

I saw a recumbent tandem today. Black two wheeler, upright at the back recumbent at the front with a clear blown fairing on Pinfold Lane near Sowerby in West Yorkshire. I stopped my car at a sharp bend to allow then to corner coming towards me and I waved. They didn't even acknowledge me though to be fair they were huffing and puffing up hill at the time. 

I was wondering what they were thinking too.


----------



## Andy in Sig (21 Aug 2008)

That will have been one of those Hase Pino tandems. I've seen a few of them around. You would imagine that from a pure common sense point of view that they would sweep normal tandems off the road as the one at the back finally gets a view of the countryside.


----------



## Arch (21 Aug 2008)

Andy in Sig said:


> That will have been one of those Hase Pino tandems. I've seen a few of them around. You would imagine that from a pure common sense point of view that they would sweep normal tandems off the road as the one at the finally gets a view of the countryside.



Yes, and although I didn't get to lift it up, I gather the titanium one at York Rally this year was preposterously light!


----------



## Andy in Sig (27 Aug 2008)

Titanium?

I bet it's got a price tag to match.


----------



## NickM (27 Aug 2008)

Dayvo said:


> ...The recumbent cyclists I've seen have always looked very stern...


You haven't seen me, then! I ride around looking like this 

It's only on uprights that I look a little stern...

As for the awareness of being constantly stared at, it wears off after a while. Besides, most responses are positive, and recumbent riders tend to be sufficiently strong-minded to disregard any negative ones.


----------



## NickM (27 Aug 2008)

Andy in Sig said:


> You would imagine that from a pure common sense point of view that they would sweep normal tandems off the road as the one at the back finally gets a view of the countryside.



Don't know whether I would want to be on the front of one going downhill at speed with no controls, though 

MsM tried stoking a back-to-back recumbent tandem last week and found it very enjoyable - she preferred _not_ being able to see ahead, because she could relinquish control to the captain more easily. And communication is easy with the riders' heads close together. That's the sort of tandem we will get - one day...


----------



## Arch (27 Aug 2008)

NickM said:


> You haven't seen me, then! I ride around looking like this



Surely you mean 

I had a go on the Ice Bike at the weekend, I think the first SWB two wheeler I've ridden, lovely it was, after a dozen or so false starts where I failed to get the my second foot up to the pedal. But once I got going, it felt fine, even at a touch too big for me.


----------



## wafflycat (27 Aug 2008)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Hard to be unaware, given the number of comments the TRICE attracts. :-) I'm still not 100% used to teenagers saying 'Cool!' and meaning it, though!
> 
> Ben



Indeed. 'Tis true.


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Aug 2008)

I rather like the attention - not because I like being stared at but because it's clear that young people find recumbent trikes really cool and anything to encourage people to do more cycling is good. I find that lots of people shout at me (builders saying 'pedal faster, love' as my Trice goes uphill like treacle) and I do get some people laughing but overall it's very good natured. Sometimes people shout as they drive past which can be a bit offputting. I'm getting used to it, though, but I always try to take time to chat to interested young people, usually on their hugely expensive but rather inappropriate mountain bikes, and am glad that they seem to think my bike is cool because, just maybe, it might make them view their bikes as more than just a fashion accessory.


----------



## byegad (28 Aug 2008)

Yes, 57 and cool does it for me too. Most unexpected!


----------



## xpc316e (31 Aug 2008)

On a recent French holiday I was disappointed by how many cyclosportif riders refused to acknowledge my cheery 'Bonjour'. A few did respond though, as did little old ladies out to get their bread. Lots of folk did want to get into conversation when I stopped, but my French is rather limited when it comes to discussing 'bents though. I do rather enjoy the attention I get - it's good to bring a bit of levity into peoples' lives. I even like the attention the bike gets when it's on the roofrack.


----------



## wafflycat (1 Sep 2008)

Arch said:


> Surely you mean



One of the pet names I have for my IceT is 'smilemobile' It is sheer fun


----------



## Riding in Circles (1 Sep 2008)

I was out cycling with my daughter on Saturday, both of us on trikes, we had a great day. Lots of attention from people and all positive, my daughter had a severe case of trikers grin which made me an extremely smug dad.


----------

